# river and pond water



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I am using the blue extruded foam board.I would like to make a pond and a river on it.know how to,but the water part,I don't know about.
I am thinking along the lines of using, ge 100% silscone sealant for the water.( I have a few tubes left from a remodel job at home here )
I am not sure about how it would work with the foam.would it melt the foam?
the flumes,well my layout is in a unused room,so I can open the window up a bit,brrrrr,nice and cold this weekend,here in upstate NY.

thanks
Ron


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a thread on water. Basically there is a kit for it. I think they use a resin. First you paint the center dark then lighten up the edges. Pour the goo and dry. The kit has an additive to make waves.
Try this

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=777&highlight=water


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

That product is what we used on a buddy's layout. I have another couple of friends whose layouts use the real thing with a reservoir and circulating pumps. I've not been brave enough to try that on my layout. Mine is modular and there may be a few seams, if you know what I mean. And last I heard, water and electricity don't mix. Maybe I'll build a module with water wit hno seams. Better get to the drawing board.

Bob


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*To water or not to water?*

There is an aray of products out there for modeling water,but what to choose is another question. Here is something I tried and got real nice results.

Go to your local Michaels,or A.C. Moore craft store and pick up a couple bottles of a product called gallery glass,CLEAR. I think it's about $5 and some change for an 8oz. bottle. It is used for doing faux stained glass.But it works real well for water effect's.
Ok there's my 2 pennies.
Mike


----------

